# Charcoal experiments



## tincanac (Dec 2, 2009)

Does anyone know if charcoal bleeds in MP soap?  I made B&W soap  before but I cant remember whether I mixed the charcoal with some black colourant - anyhow the whole top of the soap is black now - so now i am wondering whether it was the charcoal?

Does anyone ever use activated charcoal on it's own as a colourant.  I use it quite often in CP with good stability and non bleedingness - how does it perform in MP?


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 2, 2009)

Colorants bleed in mp when you add too much. If adding any type of powder you should test a small batch first before making a coupld of pounds. I would try first adding 1tsp of charcoal and take a shower with it to see how it behaves in mp. I have not added that in mp so not sure what will happen. To make sure it dispurses properly add it to 1tbs of oil like castor oil or apricot kernal oil. Mix thoroughly and then incorporate it into the batch.


----------



## llineb (Dec 5, 2009)

i made a color block with cosmetic grade charcoal and clear m&p base. 

i use it in a face soap that is orange from carrot root powder with a black swirl.  i scent it with sweet orange eo and anise oil.  the soap has never bled but when i use it to wash the lather can sometime be black. :0)
lara


----------



## tincanac (Dec 6, 2009)

thanks guys!


----------

